# Edible Plants & Trapping eBooks - FREE



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I put a few more eBooks into my dropbox for anyone who is interested. These are .pdf format copies of long out of print editions. All are now in the public domain... enjoy.

Art of Trapping (1947)

Camp Life - The Tricks of Trapping (1881)

Edible Plants of The World (1919)

Edible Wild Plants (1939)


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

View attachment 3000


Thanks! Got something good to read now so the wait for Walking Dead passes quicker!


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Awesome bro, I just download them. thanks


Prepadoodle said:


> I put a few more eBooks into my dropbox for anyone who is interested. These are .pdf format copies of long out of print editions. All are now in the public domain... enjoy.
> 
> Art of Trapping (1947)
> 
> ...


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Excellent.. Thanks brother..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Be sure to add color photos of the plants in those books. The pen drawings are good but they are not detailed enough to keep you from eating a related but poisonous plant.


----------

